
Liberals and Conservatives React in Wildly Different Ways to Repulsive Pictures - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/03/the-yuck-factor/580465/
======
zestyping
I wouldn't be surprised if this also correlated with openness to experience,
the "O" in the big five personality traits ("OCEAN"). There is a high
prevalence of "O" among my liberal communities.

